# Ajouter des options au menu contextuel



## jlchm (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Concernant Mac OS X en général, et OS Snow Leopard en particulier, pourriez-vous m'indiquer un programme free qui ajoute des fonctions aux menus contextuels (clic droit) des dossier, fichiers...

Par exemple, le clic droit sur un dossier permet de : 
-Ouvrir, Placer dans la corbeille, Envoyer des informations...

est-il possible de le compléter par :
-Envoyer vers, Copier dans...?

Avec Leopard, j'avais trouvé quelque chose de ce genre, mais je l'ai perdu en passant à Snow Leopard.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Avec Automator (déjà inclus), tu peux créer des processus/services permettant ce genre de choses.


----------



## Quentin13 (5 Janvier 2013)

Oui, Automator te permet de créer cela. Pour que cela apparaisse dans ton menu contextuel, tu dois avec automator créer ce que l'on appelle un "Service". A la création de celui-ci, tu devras choisir dans quelle application et pour quel type de fichier tu souhaites que cette nouvelle entrée apparaisse dans ton menu contextuel. 

Exemple : Tu souhaites avoir une entrée "Renommer" lorsque tu cliques sur un fichier dans le finder > Tu choisiras : Application : Finder, type de fichier : Fichiers et Dossiers.

Ça t'évite d'avoir "renommer" dans ton menu contextuel lorsque tu fais clique droit dans safari ou autre par exemple.

Après, sous Automator il te faudra créer ce nouveau service en lui disant ce qu'il doit exécuter etc, mais énormément de tutos Automator sont sur le net, tu n'as plus qu'à trouver ceux que tu souhaites.


----------

